# article on how to unclog epson printheads...



## daveM (Mar 29, 2008)

*tech article on how to unclog epson printheads...*

hey all --

was out googling a bunch of epson related stuff and came across this 4 part article on how to clean a clogged epson printhead.

here's the article:
How to Unclog Epson Print Heads | Hardware Secrets

I havent had a clogged head, but maybe it will give someone else a working printer that they thought was a 'goner'. Looks like a bit of work and not for the timid at disassembly, but, hey if youre in a jam and about to toss the printer anyway, what's one last effort gonna hurt? Better than nothing.

The part about using the silcon tubing to seal the holes and suck alcohol in reverse through them seems a bit dicey--- so, please, post back to this thread if you use this method and it works or doesnt work for ya. sharing knowlege = good thing ;o)~

d


----------



## 109935 (Apr 14, 2007)

With a bit of patience that proceedure sounds great. I have been using Windex with my R1800 and that seems to work fine unless the printer is not used for 4 or 5 days, in which case it clogs again. I thought after reverting to genuine cartridges my problem would disappear after the Windex treatment, but perhaps the heads has not been purged completely.
Thanks for the info, I will pluck up the courage to give that a try.


----------



## TooGoob (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: tech article on how to unclog epson printheads...*

Greetings,

I read the article you pointed to, however it may be more than most can do.

I experimented with an easier method that does not require dis-asymbly of the printer.

The method is simple and 99% effective.

Pull all cartridges out and un-plug the printer. Use a 10ml IV tubing syringe (like the ones we prime bulk systems with), fill the syringe with water or windex or even simple green. Inject 2ml's directly into the top of each post that draws ink in. Wait 10 minutes and repeat the proccess one time.

Next, place the syringe on top of the post's again and suck all the disolved ink out as fast as possible to remove the blockage. Repeat if needed or even let sit overnight.
 



daveM said:


> hey all --
> 
> was out googling a bunch of epson related stuff and came across this 4 part article on how to clean a clogged epson printhead.
> 
> ...


----------



## BOABS (Apr 11, 2009)

I was cleaning my print head and the nozzle plate fell off. What adhesive is used to fix that? I have it unplugged and with the nozzle plate off you can see every small orfice that is plugged or unplugged. It is metal so I soaked it(nozzle plate only) in paint thinner which cleans almost all of the holes out easily, however, if the plate doesn't seal to the bottom of the print head then it is useless. Anyone gone this far? What should I do? I appreciate any help. I refuse to pay $500 for a print head so I also have a machine for sale cheap...


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

how do you apply the windex?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: tech article on how to unclog epson printheads...*

unplug the printer in on position? ok the printer will be on and than unplug?


----------

